# Programming with QSI



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm I posted this once but it didn't show up. if it's a duplicate I apologize.

can I program other brand DCC cards with my QSI programmer?

thanks!
Terry


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

yes--I've done it with NCE decoders


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Terry, 

You can use a QSI programmer to program the CV's in decoders from other manufacturers, but not sounds. In the past I have used the QSI Programmer with Quantium CV Manager to program Digitrax, MRC, SoundTraxx, Broadway Limited and other decoders. I still use Q1Upgrade or Q2Upgrade applications for QSI decoder sound programming, but I use the JMRI DecoderPro (http://jmri.sourceforge.net/) application for programming al CV's. DecoderPro is free, well supported and stores locomotive configurations just in case decoder programming gets blown. 

Ken


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ken, recently there was an article on the JMRI site that had one driver running the QSI programmer hardware with both JMRI and the Q2 programs. 

Instead of using the silabs usb driver (which works for the QSI software), a gentleman used a silabs "virtual com port driver", so JMRI saw the com port, and so the QSI program saw it too. (there is a setting in the QSI software to use a com port). 

I have not been successful in doing this. If you have any insight, please let me know. 

Regards, Greg


----------

